# P90 vs G90



## jrplane (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wanting to know which is brighter, and which has the smoothest most useful beam the P90 or G90?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 12, 2006)

I've never used a P90, just the original and high-pressure G90s. The high-pressure G90 (sold by Digilight and by TradeDigit's eBay store) provides much more light than a P90. I'd say it delivers about 80 percent the light of a P91 at 45 percent of the current.

All high-pressure G&P lamps I've used (3.6V, 9V, and 12V) have delivered a WHITE beam that's fairly smooth. 

The main drawback of the old and new G90 is that you must screw the lamp into the reflector's exact focal point--the "sweet spot." If you're so little as a quarter-turn off, the beam becomes defocused and ugly. What I do is focus the G90 perfectly, then secure the lamp to the reflector with a ring or two of electrical tape.

If you prefer a beam that's nearly as wide as the P91's but draws less than half the current, you might also consider the 130-lumen 9V xenon tactical lamp assemblies from Wolf Eyes and Pila. They should fit a Surefire C/P head.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Paul and jrplane :wave:,

is this the G90 you both mean?
If so, that's my favorite, and I have both P90 and P91 globes to compare it to.
The G&P G90 has a smoother transition between hot-spot and surrounding spill, AND it's just a tad whiter.
Ofcourse the P91 High Output Lamp Assembly is the most powerful, (close to SF M3 powerful on two Li-Ions), but I still prefer the beam of the G90.
Perhaps they are just the samples I have, but altogether I'm pretty confident that the G90 is a worthy alternative.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 12, 2006)

That's the ordinary G90. The "High Pressure" G90 looks identical but they fill the glass bulb with a greater quantity of xenon gas, hence it's higher pressure. The increased gas pressure in the bulb allows the lamp to produce more light for a given amount of current. 

The regular G90 gives a rated 105 lumens while the improved "High Pressure" G90 gives a rated 175 lumens. 

I wouldn't be surprised if LightHound begins to stock the HP G90 soon. 

I'm not convinced the G90 TradeDigit sells is actually the high pressure model. I contacted them twice requesting a bit more info about it and never got an answer back from them. 
They are well aware of the interest some of the people here at CPF have in this lamp. 

Has anyone actually got a confirmation from TradeDigit that they are selling the 175 lumen lamp and not the 105 lumen lamp? 

The descriptions of some of their auction items tend to be somewhat vague and jump around alot for slightly different items. They list 2 different items but use the same fuzzy pictures for each item.

Has anyone bought Tradedigit's 175 lumen lamp module?


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 12, 2006)

I haven't used G&P lamps but it sounds like the G90 is like the Surefire P90 and the high-pressure G90 is like the Surefire P91.

Also, doesn't G&P make a lamp that has a xenon bulb and 3 LED's in the reflector?


----------



## rikvee (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's a link to G&P's lamp assembly page

edit: _fixed faulty link_


----------



## mdocod (Jan 13, 2006)

rikvee said:


> Here's a link to G&P's website


 link doesn't seem to go to anything related to flashlights...?

i'm also very interested in the HP G90... Sounds like it would run on AWs protected cells, making it possible to get a decent rechargable light for much cheaper.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 13, 2006)

I am interested in running a G&P G90 105 Lumen L.A. in a 2x Protected RCR 123 flashlight, for about 35 mins.

I know some protected cells ( not sure if all) will run the G&P G90, so I assume they might drive other slightly more demanding L.A. as well.

What I would like to know is if I can run any other, higher output, L.A. like the wolf eyes or pila, and specificaly, If I could run the G&P G90 175 lumen L.A. as it uses less current than the P91.


If I can run the G&P G90 105 Lumen L.A. In this 2 cell Protected RCR123 set up, what Lamp assembley should I try next as a Lumen upgrade ( forget runtime  )


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

The high pressure G90 will draw less than 1.0 amps on a pair of rechargeables that are hot off the charger. The regular G90 on a pair of rechargeables will draw about the same current but give much less output. 

I'd skip the 105 lumen bulb and go straight to the high pressure version G90. It's as good as it gets for now if you want to run a pair of protected RCR123 sized cells.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> Has anyone actually got a confirmation from TradeDigit that they are selling the 175 lumen lamp and not the 105 lumen lamp?


Yes, I have. There's no difference in markings (there never is, unless you buy a Diglight USA version, which will say "HP", but I'm sure TradeDigit sent me the brighter lamp. 

Also, I think that the high-pressure bulb is a bit longer, less stubby, though I can't be sure anymore since I've mixed and match my lamps and reflectors so much that I've lost track of which is which. If true, then of course it must be positioned a bit differently in the reflector.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The high pressure G90 will draw less than 1.0 amps on a pair of rechargeables that are hot off the charger.


Are you sure it's that low? Not 1.1 or 1.2A? I don't think I'm getting more than an hour from my 1400mAh cells.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> What I would like to know is if I can run any other, higher output, L.A. like the wolf eyes or pila, and specificaly, If I could run the G&P G90 175 lumen L.A. as it uses less current than the P91.
> 
> If I can run the G&P G90 105 Lumen L.A. In this 2 cell Protected RCR123 set up, what Lamp assembley should I try next as a Lumen upgrade ( forget runtime  )



The Wolf Eyes 9V lamp can't be powered up by two protected 123A cells. I've tried.

RICO Alpha 9 is the only other high-output lamp assembly; it's roughly comparable to the HP G90, but less white; it's also less bright because it casts a broader beam. Unfortunately, the flange of its lamp is too wide to thread into a G&P reflector. I can get about 56 minutes from an Alpha 9 on a pair of 1.4 mAh AW protected 18500 cells.

Just this week, Emilion began listing a $10 P90-compatible xenon lamp assembly that I've never heard of. The brand begins with a P. According to his listing, it has characteristics similar to a Surefire P90 but the beam is a bit wider.

Really, the high-pressure G90 is as good as it gets. And for more throw, you can use it in a 43mm miniturbo head by Digilight, LEDWave, G&P, and Camillus.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

mdocod said:


> link doesn't seem to go to anything related to flashlights...?


Here's the correct link to G&P flashlights and lamp assemblies. Incredibly, they list only one "level" of xenon lamp, almost cetainly the low pressure. 

Usually, when a company makes a premium and a budget version of a product, they save the premium version for their own brand. Not G&P! You can't buy the 175-lumen G90 in a G&P-branded light except possibly their rechargeable. Their website doesn't even acknowledge that it exists...or, for that matter, the high-pressure G120 (12V) and G5R (3.6V).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

NotRegulated said:


> I haven't used G&P lamps but it sounds like the G90 is like the Surefire P90 and the high-pressure G90 is like the Surefire P91.
> 
> Also, doesn't G&P make a lamp that has a xenon bulb and 3 LED's in the reflector?



The P91 put out a wall of light, even wider than the wide beam of a Wolf Eyes / Pila; the HP G90 is more concentrated.


As seen in the above link, G&P makes a xenon lamp assembly with 8 LEDs. Similar lamp assemblies are sold by Microfire. I tried the Microfire and found that the LEDs got in the way of the reflector, causing major artifacts in the xenon beam.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

On my Digilight DRB-9VHP lamp the current draw is actually *less* than 900 milliamps. 
I get a draw of 855ma on rested protected RCR123 sized cells, 850ma on unprotected 18650's, 840ma on unprotected rechargeable 123A sized cells, and finally, 820ma on three fresh Battery Station CR123A primary cells after 60 seconds of ON time.

I checked with 2 different digital multimeters and the numbers were the same.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

These numbers are astonishing. We're looking at an efficiency on the order of 26 lumens per watt. That's about *2.6 times as efficient* (_corrected from 1.6_) as G&P's 3.6V lamp, the G5R, calculated as follows (using voltage figures representative of a 1400 mAh cell under load):

G90 = 0.85A x 7.8V = 6.6W
175 lumens / 6.6W = 26 lumens per watt

G5R = 1.8A x 3.9V = 7.0W
70 lumens / 7W = 10 lumens per watt

Is this possible? How can the same technology yield such different efficiencies?

Let's try it for G&P's high-pressure G120. I think it draws about 1.8A:

G120 = 1.8A x 11.5V = 20.7W
227 lumens / 20.7 = 11 lumens per watt

The only way around the G90's extraordinary efficiency is to assume that currrent is higher when using higher-capacity cells (1000 to 1500 mAh, vs. 750mAh for RCR123A).


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The only way around the G90's extraordinary efficiency is to assume that currrent is higher when using higher-capacity cells (1000 to 1500 mAh, vs. 750mAh for RCR123A).



I got a draw of 850 milliamps on a new set of AW's unprotected 18650 2200mah cells.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Whoa, whoa! Back up! Theres' a lamp assembly for my 9P that will but out 175 lumens for an hour?!?!? When did this happen? I guess I've been out of the loop. Where can I get this HP G90??


----------



## bwaites (Jan 13, 2006)

Now I'm confused!! 

Where can I get the HP G90? Cost?

Bill


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm still stunned. If this thing has decent shock resistance, it will make a 9P more powerful than an M3 for half the cost! Muhahahaha!


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

The one I have is the Digilight DRB-9VHP which I ordered directly from Digilight.
Blackrifles.com sells the same Digilight lamp module for a bit less than Digilight themselves.
I bought from Digilight because I was able to call them on the phone and get quick answers to my questions so for me, it was worth the few extra dollars they charge.
The lamp module came packaged in a hard clamshell blister pak and the label on the collar of the reflector clearly says "Digilight-9V-H.P. BULB".

It's worth every penny.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2006)

And its' really about 175 lumens with 60 min runtime?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wait a minute. The description at Digilights wesite says its' meant to be used with 2 Li-on rechargeables. Will it work in a 9P with the standard 3x123a cells?

Nevermind, I see on their website that they have flashlight very similar to the 9P that uses that lamp and standard 3x123s. All is well! Their lights LOOK pretty decent anyone know anything about them? Where are they manufactured?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> And its' really about 175 lumens with 60 min runtime?


175 lumens, I would say Yes, based on these comparisons:

HP G90 vs. P91 ("200 lumens"
HP G90 vs. RICO Alpha 9 ("250 lumens")
Wolf Eyes 9V ("130 lumens")

As for 60 min., I've never actually done a runtime test. But to settle the matter, I just begain topping off my Wolf Eyes 168B cells (1400 mAh). At 2pm I'll turn on my HP G90 and leave it on, at my desk, till it dies.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't guess what your runtime would be without knowing your batteries but if you were using decent primary cells then yes, you'd get an hour before dimming. 

175 lumen? Oh yea, absolutely. This lamp *crushes* the 100 lumen lamps brightness. The reflector uses a LOP finish that leans towards MOP and gives a good tight beam with even spill and no artefacts.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet! I'll be ordering one in a day or two. (rubs paws together greedily!)


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

When you get it, check the focus for tightest beam. I had to spin the circuit board the bulb and springs are mounted on by about a sixth of a turn clockwise into the reflector for the tightest beam.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Nevermind, I see on their website that they have flashlight very similar to the 9P that uses that lamp and standard 3x123s. All is well! Their lights LOOK pretty decent anyone know anything about them? Where are they manufactured?


I don't know where they're made; wherever G&P lights are made! I bought the Digilight T9 a few weeks ago for about $60 at BlackRifles.com. It's well made, and I prefer its clickie to my Surefire Z48 (even though the T9's clickie has noticeable wiggle). 

The head doesn't screw on to the body with the silky smoothness of a Surefire head, but I don't plan on removing the head very often. 

Be advised: The head is about 0.1 inch wider than a Surefire C/P head, 0.05 inch wider than a G&P tactical head. It's too wide to use Surefire 1.25-inch head accessories (filters, BeamShaper, cap, traffic wand). Since Surefire makes the brightest traffic wands, I've ordered Surefire's 1.47-inch traffic wand and will wrap the T9's head with friction tape to fit it.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

I just tested the pair of rested 750mah 123A sized protected cells I have and I began to see dimming at the 38 minute mark. 

This is one efficient bulb.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 13, 2006)

this is quite hilarious, tradedigit have a whole 3-cell flashlight with a serious SF-compatible globe for less than the Surefire P91 by itself!


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

And it has a glass lens and includes a set of batteries as well.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

What I don't understand is why Tradedigit puts the phrase "Low Heat Energy Efficient Durable Diodes" in the features list.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Just this week, Emilion began listing a $10 P90-compatible xenon lamp assembly that I've never heard of. The brand begins with a P. According to his listing, it has characteristics similar to a Surefire P90 but the beam is a bit wider.


Here it is: Pathfinder P90.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> What I don't understand is why Tradedigit puts the phrase "Low Heat Energy Efficient Durable Diodes" in the features list.


Because, like half the vendors of decent xenon lights on eBay, they don't understand what they're selling, and hence they don't know which phrases to delete when they copy and paste advertising copy between an LED listing and a xenon listing. Try doing an eBay seach on the words xenon + LED. The results are both hilarious and sad.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> But to settle the matter, I just begain topping off my Wolf Eyes 168B cells (1400 mAh). At 2pm I'll turn on my HP G90 and leave it on, at my desk, till it dies.


*M**y HP G90 shut off after just **57 minutes*. The 168B is rated at 1400 mAh at the 0.2C rate; let's assume that that translates into 1200 mAh at a 1C rate. If my 168B cells are sound, *that's a current draw of about 1.26 amps*.

But it's possible that my 168B cells are not operating at full capacity, for either of two reasons. 

First, I've cycled them only about 10 times.

Second, just before successfully charging them just now in my Wolf Eyes charger, I was trying to charge them in a DSD charger from Emillion. It turns out that I had inserted the cells backward; I was confused because in the Wolf Eyes charger, the + end is at the LEDs; in the DSD, the + end is away from the LED. (The + symbol is merely embossed in the battery chamber. I've now placed a white *"+*" label on each charger) The cells were in the DSD for about 40 minutes before I noticed that they weren't warm at all, grew suspicous, and removed them. Is it possible that I damaged the cells, compromising their capacity?

By the way, the LEDWave Z-3 body grew too hot to handle, even through the friction tape in which it's wrapped. As for the Surefire Z44 head, I couldn't touch it longer than 1 second.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

65-70 minutes would more like it with those cells. 
What is your lamp's measured current draw on a pair of fully charged cells?


----------



## dagger10k (Jan 13, 2006)

What's with Tradedigit's website? The numbers they have there imply that they are the standard xenons, not the high pressure. Does anyone know if they actually sell the same items through their website as through ebay? I emailed them, but got no response...


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2006)

It's for that very reason I went with the Digilight DRB-9VHP. With Digilight I was sure of what I was getting. 
Unless you've got a monopoly, you need to describe your goods with clarity.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> 65-70 minutes would more like it with those cells.
> What is your lamp's measured current draw on a pair of fully charged cells?


Sorry, I have no instrument to measure it. I'll charge 'em and try again, and report back. I may also try with a pair of 150B cells as a point of reference.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 13, 2006)

dagger10k said:


> What's with Tradedigit's website? The numbers they have there imply that they are the standard xenons, not the high pressure. Does anyone know if they actually sell the same items through their website as through ebay? I emailed them, but got no response...


They don't have a website--at least, not under the name TradeDigit. Just their eBay store.


----------



## dagger10k (Jan 13, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> They don't have a website--at least, not under the name TradeDigit. Just their eBay store.



http://www.tradedigit.com/

?


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 13, 2006)

Its a bit wierd how the ebay store claims to sell the 175 L.A

http://cgi.ebay.com/Replacement-Lam...6037QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

and the online store says its a G&P G90 with 120 lumens??? Its supposed to have 105 Lumens.

http://www.tradedigit.com/shop/prod...shop/product_info.php/cPath/35/products_id/76

they have reasuring descriptions dont they


----------



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2006)

There are other Ebay sellers with the Ultrafire G90 9V light + high pressure 175 lumen lamp. The descriptions are much more assuring than tradedigit's.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 14, 2006)

I recently ordered the following...

2x17670 AW protected cells
1xDSD charger from AW
1xtradedigit 12v tactical light from tradedigit.com
1xDRB-9VHP from blackrifle

the DRB-9VHP is the same item being sold at digilight... it's a HP G90...

only reason I ordered the lamp from blackrifle, is that, they don't have the HUGE mess of contractions in their listings of merchandise that tradedigit and many others have.


after reading through this thread, i am so delighted to have selected the G90HP for my first lithium-xenon light. Good beam quality, super efficiant, plenty of output... can't wait till it all gets here!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2006)

dagger10k said:


> http://www.tradedigit.com/
> 
> ?


I stand corrected. A few months ago, I Googled the word TradeDigit AND NOT eBay. I received no hits, so I concluded they had no other presence.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Its a bit wierd how the ebay store claims to sell the 175 L.A
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Replacement-Lamp-Reflector-for-Surefire-style-torch-G90_W0QQitemZ5230956895QQcategoryZ16037QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...


My God, isn't there ONE seller of the HP G&P who can get it right? And get this: According to TradeDigit:
G60 = 120 lumens / 80 minutes / 2x123A cells (80 lumen hours per cell)

G90 = 120 lumens / 60 minutes / 3x123A cells (40 lumen-hours per cell)

I blame G&P for failing to use a different part number to denote the high-pressure versions (such as G61/G91) and for failing to spell out the facts--or even acknowledge the multitude of apparent choices--on their Web site. C'mon, G&P, how many versions of your 9-volt lamp are there? Two? Three? How can we know FOR SURE which one we're getting (other than by buying a Digilight USA)?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh man. I just ordered one from BlackRifles.com... I hope its the right one! They only had 1 in stock and its mine. now you guys are scaring me with this talk of the wrong ones and what not. I'll be a sad dog if I get the wrong one.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2006)

Relax. Black Rifles sells the DigiLight USA brand, not the G&P brand. Your lamp will positively be the brightest 9V that G&P makes, and the reflector will read "HP" (for high pressure) and, I think, "Digilight".


----------



## lexina (Jan 15, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> I just tested the pair of rested 750mah 123A sized protected cells I have and I began to see dimming at the 38 minute mark.
> 
> This is one efficient bulb.


 
That's consistent with what I got. My HP G90 ran for 35mins on 2 of Dae's protected 750mAh R123s before the protection circuit kicked in.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 15, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, I tested my Digilight DRB-9VHP on a brand new pair of AW's unprotected 2200mah rated 18650's. The batteries were charged up in a DSD charger and this test was the *very first* discharge cycle for these cells.
One multimeter was put in series to measure current while a second was paralleled across the lamp to measure voltage under load.

No load voltage at start: 8.36 volts

Lamp connected- 0:00:10 voltage:7.70, current: 0.850 A

At 0:30:00- voltage:7.38, current: 0.810 A

At 1:00:00- voltage:7.13, current: 0.79 A

At 1:30:00- voltage:6.92, current: 0.78 A

I stopped at the 90 minute mark and put the cells back in the charger.
The light output was still very nice at the 90 minute mark.

It will be interesting to see what numbers these cells produce with this lamp after they have a dozen or more charge/discharge cycles on them.


----------



## Rommul (Jan 15, 2006)

Lumenhound, are you saying that the G90 is wide enough to accept accept 18mm cells?

Or did you do your testing in a different light?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, I just did a second HP G90 runtest with my Wolf Eyes 168B cells. They began at 4.18V and 4.22V. This time, they ran for ... 53 minutes.

BUT--at the end of the test, one cell measured 3.6V, the other 3.72V. In other words, there was still life in the second cell. The 3.6V cell appears to deplete faster.

I'm charging the "good" cell and will conduct a third runtime test, using the good 168B together with an AW protected 17670 (1400 mAh). Unfortunately, that cell, freshly charged, measures just 3.92V (not 4.2V). I may have to use my 150B and AW protected 17500 cells to get reliable results.
__________________
Rechargeable, protected lithium-ion cells: Worry-free, flat-discharge, free lumens at 3.7V a cell.

bright, small, long-running: Choose any two.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't currently own any 3 x CR123A flashlights.
The 18650's belong to a Mag 2C mod in progress.
I tested them simply because I wanted to see what numbers I'd get with higher capacity cells and this 9 volt high pressure lamp.

During the test the lamp module, batteries, and multimeters/test leads were sitting on a Black & Decker Workmate 400 that I set up in the furnace room down in the basement. 

I normally run this lamp module on a pair of 750mah protected 123A sized cells in a older Brinkmann Legend LX. I keep the Brinkmann on a dresser in the bedroom and this one is mostly a house flashlight so runtime isn't an issue, maximum brightness in a compact size is more important to me. 

When the original bulb in the 2 X CR123A Brinkmann burned out on me, I researched what would fit into it by scouring through the CPF achives and bought a P61 locally and got a glass lens from flashlightlens.com. After burning through 10 primary cells fairly quickly I realized that this new high pressure 9 volt lamp module and a pair of rechargeables was a better choice.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 7, 2006)

> My HP G90 shut off after just 57 minutes. The 168B is rated at 1400 mAh at the 0.2C rate; let's assume that that translates into 1200 mAh at a 1C rate. If my 168B cells are sound, that's a current draw of about 1.26 amps.



I just measured my G90 from Blackrifles driven by 2X17670, at exactly 1.2amps, the light/batts had about 10 minuts of run-time on it before this test.



> Relax. Black Rifles sells the DigiLight USA brand, not the G&P brand. Your lamp will positively be the brightest 9V that G&P makes, and the reflector will read "HP" (for high pressure) and, I think, "Digilight".



My G90 from blackrifles did come in a "digilight" package, HOWEVER, it does not say HP, or DRB, or Digilight on the lamp. it says: "G90 9V LAMP".. The fact that it draws 1.2 amps, and not the 0.9 that others have measured, is bothersome... I'm starting to wonder, AGAIN, whether I have the true HP or not...

I'm thinking about ordering a P90 Pathfinder and a G90 from emilons workbench to have some more toys to compare to... or maybe i'll order the G90 direct from digilight to make sure this time.... beware, at this point in time, I have no way to know if the light I got from blackrifles is indeed an HP.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 7, 2006)

mdocod said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a P90 Pathfinder...


So am I. Every time I use my Wolf Eyes 3.7V lamp, I realize useful it is to have a wide beam.


----------



## billvan (Feb 7, 2006)

Just ordered the last G 90 HP and a G 120 HP (has 3 more in stock) from Blackrifles.com. I sent a e-mail to Dan the owner to verify that we were receiving the HP versions... looking forward to his response and to receiving the LA's that 12v version ought to kick!!


----------



## Lips (Feb 7, 2006)

When you get confirmation can you let us know. Can you post the product number in your email confirmation. I ordered a G90 two days ago and this was in my confirmation email.

1 x Digi 9V High-Pressure Xenon Bulb 175 lumens (parted) (DP-T9BULB) = $16.95

Thanks


----------



## billvan (Feb 7, 2006)

Lips said:


> When you get confirmation can you let us know. Can you post the product number in your email confirmation. I ordered a G90 two days ago and this was in my confirmation email.
> 
> 1 x Digi 9V High-Pressure Xenon Bulb 175 lumens (parted) (DP-T9BULB) = $16.95
> 
> Thanks



Will do! Here's what my e-mai lconfirmation has:
1 x Digi 9V High-Pressure Xenon Bulb 175 lumens (parted) (DP-T9BULB) = $16.95
1 x Digi 12V High-Pressure Xenon Bulb 227 lumens (parted) (DP-T12BULB) = $16.95

I don't know if Dan is going to the SHOT Show in Vegas... if I don't get an response today, we might figure he's gone out there to see all the new stuff for this year. I'll keep everybody posted.
Bill


----------



## mdocod (Feb 7, 2006)

so- any ideas on my 1.2A draw to my G90 compared to other folks ~0.8A draw?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 8, 2006)

billvan said:


> I don't know if Dan is going to the SHOT Show in Vegas... if I don't get an response today, we might figure he's gone out there to see all the new stuff for this year.Bill


I think not. From blackrifles.com's home page:
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*We also sell at many gun shows! Please stop by the following shows and visit us:
*[/font]

[font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]- Feb 3-5 2006 - The Nation's Gun Show (Dulles Expo Center, Chantilly, VA)[/font]

[font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]- Feb 18-19 2006 - Carlisle Expo Center (Carlisle, PA)[/font]

[font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]- Feb 25-26 2006 - Orange County Gun Show (Middletown, NY)[/font]


Thank you and enjoy the site!

- Dan Nicholson

[/font]


----------



## billvan (Feb 8, 2006)

In all my excitement to find and order the HP LA's I missed the Gun Show statements. I still have not heard back from Dan but I'll know when I know!

Anybody using 2 1 cell extenders on a C2 body to allow the running of 4 123's with the Digilight12v LA? Just an idea!

Bill


----------



## Charlie Brown (Apr 20, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The one I have is the Digilight DRB-9VHP which I ordered directly from Digilight.
> Blackrifles.com sells the same Digilight lamp module for a bit less than Digilight themselves.
> I bought from Digilight because I was able to call them on the phone and get quick answers to my questions so for me, it was worth the few extra dollars they charge.
> The lamp module came packaged in a hard clamshell blister pak and the label on the collar of the reflector clearly says "Digilight-9V-H.P. BULB".


 
Hi

I ordered a lamp advertised as DRB-9VHP from Blackrifles.com, & have just received it this morning. Unfortunately it appears that they have sent me the wrong version as the label on the collar of the reflector says "Digilight-Xenon-9V" and not "Digilight-9V-H.P." 

I'm not very happy, but have emailed them.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 20, 2006)

measure the current draw... if you are getting <0.9A from it, then you have recieved a true premium grade DRB-9VHP, if you are getting 1.15A+, then you probably have a HP G90, which is still a great lamp, just less efficiant.... both lamps are solid performers... but it's really a bummer that all these lamps are so difficult to distinguish.

we found out (long after this thread was originally created)... that digilight has their own version of the G90... and as of latally, it is hard to come by. Digilight still sells G90s as direct replacemants for their better DRB-9VHP. The highest quality version of their lamp, the DRB-9VHP, draws a mere 0.8A, is very bright and white.... whereas the replacement lamps still found at blackrifles and other dealers, are all going to be run of the mill G&P G90s, which draw 1.2A instead... We had another thread going to compare 9V lamps... I sent an email to digilight and found out that they do in fact have a variation of the G90 that they sell as their premium product, but that it is very new, and all other dealers are probably still selling old stock... (And it would seem, even didilight is still selling old stock to some folks for replacement lamps, the only way to get the high efficiancy model, may be to buy the whole flashlight from them, but even then there are no garantees...)


----------



## Charlie Brown (Apr 20, 2006)

mdocod said:


> measure the current draw... if you are getting <0.9A from it, then you have recieved a true premium grade DRB-9VHP, if you are getting 1.15A+, then you probably have a HP G90, which is still a great lamp, just less efficiant.... both lamps are solid performers... but it's really a bummer that all these lamps are so difficult to distinguish


 
I bought a lamp listed (inc picture) as a DRB-9VHP, & would expect to receive the goods I paid for as advertised. 

I will hold jugement & wait to see if they respond to my email. The guy I spoke to was very helpfull so I have plenty of faith in them still.


----------



## billvan (Apr 20, 2006)

Charlie Brown,

I feel for you. I went through the same delima recently with Dan @ BlackRifles and with Digilight. Everybody was professional in handling the problem but I gave up trying to get the latest greatest 9v. I have decided to wait for awhile... either all the old stock will be sold off or the manufacture/dealers will figure out a way to ship what they advertise! Very frustrating. Good luck and keep us posted!
Bill


----------



## Charlie Brown (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok - I got a reply from Blackrifles.com regarding ordering a DRB 9VHP and receiving a lamp with the markings Digilight-Xenon-9V on the collar. 



> _From Blackrifles.com:_
> According to DigiLight there is no difference other than the
> markings. Digilight has not shipped us any bulbs marked HP in a long, long
> time, including the bulbs packaged in the lights themselves (T9 and NT9).
> ...


 
If this means that I still have a 175 lumen bulb albeit the 1.2mA & not the ~800mA then fair enough. 

Any comments? I'm confused now :thinking:


----------



## Delvance (Apr 21, 2006)

Charlie Brown,

You ordered from blackrifles yeah ? If you did, the lamp you received IS a 175 lumen high pressure lamp. I got one from blackrifles not long ago and indeed it is the 175 lumen LA. I know because i also have the 105 lumen LA and was able to compare them. The LA from blackrifles should draw 1.2A.

If you want the extra efficient 0.8A version, currently, you have to order from digilight themselves and also state you are after the 0.8A draw LA. Last them i checked, they were on backorder. www.digilightusa.com is the URL. I'd imagine eventually digilight will give their resellers the extra efficient 0.8A version but until they can produce enough numbers, all resellers will most probably have the 175 lumen 1.2A draw version.

Oh and don't worry about the markings on the reflector...it's useless. My 105 lumen LA says "high pressure" on it when in reality it isn't whilst my 175 lumen doesn't say high pressure but it is heh.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 22, 2006)

The "G90" I recieved from blackrifles... actually says "G90 G&P LAMP" on it... and I don't think it was a "175 lumen" "high pressure" version at all.. especially after comparing it to other lamps.. The P91 is AT LEAST twice as bright.... and the G90 we got through the Ioak store on ebay, which was laballed "high pressure" on the side, was significantly brighter. It's really a toss-up, hard to get the lamp you really were expecting.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 22, 2006)

That's a bum Mdocod *sigh* these G90 lamps are really confusing! I say safest bet is to just buy directly from digilightusa and specify you're after the 175 lumen 0.8A draw lamp assembly then...


----------



## mdocod (Apr 23, 2006)

but then again- if you buy a G90 from a cheaper location- like ebay, or lighthound, or I'm sure there are others... you can get em for around $10 each. When you compare the cost/performance ratio even a REGULAR G90 to a Surefire P90, the G90s win, making them excellent alternative lamps for those who are less picky about getting the "best"


----------

